# ***Tree Monitor Thread***



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

I feel that these monitors don't get noticed enough and i don't think their are too many that keep them on here. Also think that these moni's are amazing to keep (very smart and all have there own personalities). So here is a thread to just see how many keepers are out there!

So i will start with showing my female varanus prasinus!









Will get some more pics up soon, hope to see some more pics from other keepers up soon. All different types of tree monitors are welcome! So get posting!:no1:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Bump! Where are all the tree moni keepers :whistling2:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Bump! Where are all the tree moni keepers :whistling2:


I can honestly agree that not many will own them ive only ever seen you and varanus87 post pics of them and of course the one who posted his blue tree earlier.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

TommyR said:


> I can honestly agree that not many will own them ive only ever seen you and varanus87 post pics of them and of course the one who posted his blue tree earlier.


Uhhhh hmmmm ... I'm a she actually 

My 2 in the bath


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

cjsnakes said:


> Uhhhh hmmmm ... I'm a she actually
> 
> My 2 in the bath
> image
> image


I know you are a she lol never said you was a he but I did say the one so apolgies


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

TommyR said:


> I know you are a she lol never said you was a he but I did say the one so apolgies


Lol in that case your forgiven  I haven't seen many others on here!!!


----------



## Whitey93 (Aug 4, 2012)

there are atually quite alot of tree monitors on this forum BUT most are for sale and the only people i know that have tree monitors on here are

you with your Female prasinus
nblade with his multiple amount 
chris with his 1:1 prasinus
dave i think his name is he succesfully breeds beccarii
theres another man that has posted his beccarii a thew times on the moni &tegu thread (cant remember his name lol )
there is also deen who has a 1:2 group of prasinus (im sure its a 1:2)
and theres steve who has 1;1 pair of kordensis's

plus the multiple amounts of prasinus's and beccari's that ive seen for sale on here along with the odd macraei and reisingeri's


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Whitey93 said:


> there are atually quite alot of tree monitors on this forum BUT most are for sale and the only people i know that have tree monitors on here are
> 
> you with your Female prasinus
> nblade with his multiple amount
> ...


I think the 1:2 you have seen is dean's : victory:, keep the pics going guys will try to get more of mine but she isnt as outgoing as your lot :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

My old trio of prasinus.
male.









female1









female2









Derren Beccarii


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Dean Cheetham said:


> My old trio of prasinus.
> male.
> image
> 
> ...


Is hobo the one on your head? :lol2:


----------



## Whitey93 (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeReptiles said:


> I think the 1:2 you have seen is dean's : victory:, keep the pics going guys will try to get more of mine but she isnt as outgoing as your lot :lol2:


yeah thats what i said just accidentally put two EE's and its derren who breeds the beccari's


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Just a quick question what does everyone use for there tree moni substrate, what substrate have you found successful?


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

I use rain forest bark and/or orchid chippings for density and it looks nice mixed it holds moisture well but il be adding eco earth in the spring to keep humidity higher for longer (for the time of year)


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

cjsnakes said:


> I use rain forest bark and/or orchid chippings for density and it looks nice mixed it holds moisture well but il be adding eco earth in the spring to keep humidity higher for longer (for the time of year)


Hmm im thinking of adding orchid bark but also im think of adding a nesting box full up with moss aswell :whistling2:


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hmm im thinking of adding orchid bark but also im think of adding a nesting box full up with moss aswell :whistling2:


Oh yeah she will love that! You should have as many as possible really dotted around the tank, when it comes to breeding il be giving more options available, so one with sand, one with leaf litter etc she can choose which she likes most to lay


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

cjsnakes said:


> Oh yeah she will love that! You should have as many as possible really dotted around the tank, when it comes to breeding il be giving more options available, so one with sand, one with leaf litter etc she can choose which she likes most to lay


What a brill idea accept will she lay in leaf litter?


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

Some Beccarii -


















And some tiny babies!


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Stivali said:


> Some Beccarii -
> image
> 
> image
> ...


Lovely and are those your babies? Would love a black tree or two :whistling2:


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> What a brill idea accept will she lay in leaf litter?


She doesn't need to lay in it, just another safe hide she will like rummaging in the leaves


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

cjsnakes said:


> She doesn't need to lay in it, just another safe hide she will like rummaging in the leaves


Oh ok, yeah will get on doing different nest boxes. She is so shy atm hopefully she will become more bold over the coming weeks :whistling2:


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

The trick is to move very slowly around them an yeah it does take a long time to be able to hane them with out going nuts ... My female is really Inquisitive so she likes coming out but my male isn't as trusting and doesn't like being handled so we just leave him to it now


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah i do move slowly, she doesnt trust me though. But i know she is eating as she poos so thats all that matters, just got some eco earth for her :2thumb:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Just a quick question what does everyone use for there tree moni substrate, what substrate have you found successful?


Personally i like to use orchid bark and top soil for tree monitors, generally keeps the humidity up, and the top soil allows for burrowing aswell when egg laying.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

NBLADE said:


> Personally i like to use orchid bark and top soil for tree monitors, generally keeps the humidity up, and the top soil allows for burrowing aswell when egg laying.


I have chosen eco earth for the point of laying eggs and digging. But im going to have a nest box full of moss for the tree monitor :2thumb:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

XtremeReptiles said:


> I have chosen eco earth for the point of laying eggs and digging. But im going to have a nest box full of moss for the tree monitor :2thumb:


eco earth works fine, just top soil is like 3 quid for a 15kg bag from b&q so i tend to use that as works out cheaper in the long run.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

NBLADE said:


> eco earth works fine, just top soil is like 3 quid for a 15kg bag from b&q so i tend to use that as works out cheaper in the long run.


Yeah i use the top soil for my ackie aswell, you had any luck in breeding this species? :whistling2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Yeah i use the top soil for my ackie aswell, you had any luck in breeding this species? :whistling2:


had eggs of the greens, the blacks we had were all males, the greens we haven't got in breeding vivs again yet, waiting for their new tank to be done then will have a go with them again.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

NBLADE said:


> had eggs of the greens, the blacks we had were all males, the greens we haven't got in breeding vivs again yet, waiting for their new tank to be done then will have a go with them again.


Any luck with the eggs and if so what temps, im very interested in breeding this species. I have just recently found out mine is a female which is good for me on the availablity wise :no1:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Any luck with the eggs and if so what temps, im very interested in breeding this species. I have just recently found out mine is a female which is good for me on the availablity wise :no1:


we lost the eggs unfortunately, was down to an incubation issue, when we lost power to one of the bators, shouldn't have that problem again hopefully.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

NBLADE said:


> we lost the eggs unfortunately, was down to an incubation issue, when we lost power to one of the bators, shouldn't have that problem again hopefully.


How far through were you with the incubation? :whistling2:

Another pic of sydney today


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

XtremeReptiles said:


> How far through were you with the incubation? :whistling2:
> 
> Another pic of sydney today
> image


i believe was around the 120 to 130 day mark when the power went, and was a while before anyone noticed, lost all the eggs in that incubator that season, luckily the others were still working.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

NBLADE said:


> i believe was around the 120 to 130 day mark when the power went, and was a while before anyone noticed, lost all the eggs in that incubator that season, luckily the others were still working.


Even still you must have been gutted i know i would have been :devil::bash:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Even still you must have been gutted i know i would have been :devil::bash:


oh of course was never a good thing, and now we have alarms on the incubators that give off a warning if the temperature drops too low, so that if any power goes we will know straight away and can fix the problem so it doesn't happen again, so atleast some good has come of it.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

NBLADE said:


> oh of course was never a good thing, and now we have alarms on the incubators that give off a warning if the temperature drops too low, so that if any power goes we will know straight away and can fix the problem so it doesn't happen again, so atleast some good has come of it.


Yeah, btw where did you get all your tree moni's from? :whistling2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Yeah, btw where did you get all your tree moni's from? :whistling2:


Generally we get shipments every year in the warmer months from the indo farms, sometimes we get the cb in indonesian animals, sometimes the cf come over, and some come in from breeders in europe.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> Generally we get shipments every year in the warmer months from the indo farms, sometimes we get the cb in indonesian animals, sometimes the cf come over, and some come in from breeders in europe.


 or in other words wherever you can get your :censor: hands on em :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> or in other words wherever you can get your :censor: hands on em :lol2:


pretty much lol, or the best quality for the best prices, some of the cb in indo stuff is stunning colours and very healthy. But yea basically, lol.


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

No, bought these from Derren, first uk breeder for this spcs.
My female IS gravid however, so fingers crossed!



XtremeReptiles said:


> Lovely and are those your babies? Would love a black tree or two :whistling2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Bump for tree monitor keepers, need more pics in this thread! :2thumb:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Stivali said:


> No, bought these from Derren, first uk breeder for this spcs.
> My female IS gravid however, so fingers crossed!



Wow love the pictures of the babies! So glad you love them as much as i do!

I miss the cute little things, hopefully it wont be long till the other hatches 

Good luck with the eggs matey


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

DRD said:


> Wow love the pictures of the babies! So glad you love them as much as i do!
> 
> I miss the cute little things, hopefully it wont be long till the other hatches
> 
> Good luck with the eggs matey


you got me on the list for some babies mate :whistling2::no1:


----------



## bazza5938 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry, just seen this thread now, I'll get a load of pics up soon, at some point, loving the baby blacks, and the size of the greens around, plenty of work still to go into mine, but as I say, now that I see this is here, I'll start contributing to it shortly!


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

Still hard to get decent pics of them, they are a little timid - got these from a distance though..
I'll do better once they brave up a bit!

They are proper greedy - loving whitebait and fat crickets.





















DRD said:


> Wow love the pictures of the babies! So glad you love them as much as i do!
> 
> I miss the cute little things, hopefully it wont be long till the other hatches
> 
> Good luck with the eggs matey


----------



## bazza5938 (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay, I'll get my pics up now, though they're all about elsewhere, this'll keep them arranged for people who are into the content 

Also, with regards to substrate, I'm using eco earth and orchid bark mixed, must get in and give it a good mix up, as it seems to compress with the moisture in the tank, but an easy one to keep on top of.


----------



## bazza5938 (Jul 16, 2010)

and two more, cos there were too many in that last post


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

bazza5938 said:


> Okay, I'll get my pics up now, though they're all about elsewhere, this'll keep them arranged for people who are into the content
> 
> Also, with regards to substrate, I'm using eco earth and orchid bark mixed, must get in and give it a good mix up, as it seems to compress with the moisture in the tank, but an easy one to keep on top of.
> 
> ...


Nice : victory:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Better had .......





























































































































































There's a few of my pair of gremlins ....:2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Some awesome pics/monitors :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Quick pattern differences in 2 sorongs ..... 1 wc 1 cb specimen ...:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> image
> 
> Quick pattern differences in 2 sorongs ..... 1 wc 1 cb specimen ...:2thumb:
> 
> ...


This is confusing me mate, just had another look at there patterning and although they are both the sorong locale, your female pattern looks more bold than your males though! How long are yours getting on to?


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

XtremeReptiles said:


> This is confusing me mate, just had another look at there patterning and although they are both the sorong locale, your female pattern looks more bold than your males though! How long are yours getting on to?


The male has more vivid black banding m8 ... And the male just shy of 3ft and the female is dead on 3ft ....: victory:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> The male has more vivid black banding m8 ... And the male just shy of 3ft and the female is dead on 3ft ....: victory:


Ahh ok that female is getting big then mate! They are quite big then how old is your male and do you know the age of the WC female? Btw have a look at whatsapp!


----------



## KDOC (Nov 15, 2011)

i was wondering what would be the best tree monitor for me to start off with and any help and guidance would be nice and helpful :mf_dribble:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

KDOC said:


> i was wondering what would be the best tree monitor for me to start off with and any help and guidance would be nice and helpful :mf_dribble:


Have u kept monitors b4 as prasinus complex arnt the best to start with m8 ...: victory: but if ur set on them I wud say either prasinus or beccari ...: victory:
And if soooo do loads of research on them and then research again ...:2thumb:
Good link for u ....Varanidae

Or some odatria tree sp like timors or similis ...or Kim's


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> Have u kept monitors b4 as prasinus complex arnt the best to start with m8 ...: victory: but if ur set on them I wud say either prasinus or beccari ...: victory:
> And if soooo do loads of research on them and then research again ...:2thumb:
> Good link for u ....Varanidae



Was looking on that site last night and :mf_dribble:


----------



## KDOC (Nov 15, 2011)

yep but no tree monitors does anyone keep _Varanus reisingeri_ on this forum would love to see pics and hear hwat they are like :2thumb:

think my hearts stuck on an emerald green so lots of research coming my way :devil:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

KDOC said:


> yep but no tree monitors does anyone keep _Varanus reisingeri_ on this forum would love to see pics and hear hwat they are like :2thumb:
> 
> think my hearts stuck on an emerald green so lots of research coming my way :devil:


Cocobates had one but was looking to sell last time I spoke to him .... And try drd he is getting some reisingeri ...:2thumb: beautiful monis tho and I'm biast towards the greens especially the jay puras ...: victory:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Do people provide temps of 140f for the trees or slightly lower?
Also what depth substrate is used for the hatchlings/juvies? I'm assuming a few inches would be fine as they will spend most of their time up higher but will keep humidity?


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Do people provide temps of 140f for the trees or slightly lower?
> Also what depth substrate is used for the hatchlings/juvies? I'm assuming a few inches would be fine as they will spend most of their time up higher but will keep humidity?


I know me and Chris (varanus87) have around 120-130 basking site and I have got that temp from trying different ones but is the one I found best..... I have as much substrate as I can possibly fit in the which is 6 inches atm as I know chris's female does dig quite a lot while only mine does sometimes. It also does help a lot with humidity I'm currently using Eco earth but I'm adding orchid bark to help also as its a good mix!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm gunna start invading this thread soon - been reading for months and months and set on aqquiring myself my first tree moni in Hamm (Sep 2013) so going to start on a set up soon and get it bang on a month or two before!

Set on Prasinus or Beccarii - torn between the two!!

Was set on Prasinus but since I've seen the Beccariis, I'm 50/50 atm :lol2:

best make a decision soon though ay!

what size viv did you guys start off with?
can go 6ft long 4 deep 6ft high...thinking of starting off with the biggest I can go for that species then just corking all the sides and just provide plenty of cover, so if they're young they can hide from me :bash:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

KarlHowells said:


> I'm gunna start invading this thread soon - been reading for months and months and set on aqquiring myself my first tree moni in Hamm (Sep 2013) so going to start on a set up soon and get it bang on a month or two before!
> 
> Set on Prasinus or Beccarii - torn between the two!!
> 
> ...


Good size viv m8 ... I've gotta start building my paired viv soon but just finding time ... 

As for sp either of them 2 are beautiful and just as good as each other ...:2thumb: 


Personally I wud go with the jaypura greens but that's me ...:whistling2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

KarlHowells said:


> I'm gunna start invading this thread soon - been reading for months and months and set on aqquiring myself my first tree moni in Hamm (Sep 2013) so going to start on a set up soon and get it bang on a month or two before!
> 
> Set on Prasinus or Beccarii - torn between the two!!
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have both soon so I don't have to choose, but whatever you get make sure you get a Cb


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> I know me and Chris (varanus87) have around 120-130 basking site and I have got that temp from trying different ones but is the one I found best..... I have as much substrate as I can possibly fit in the which is 6 inches atm as I know chris's female does dig quite a lot while only mine does sometimes. It also does help a lot with humidity I'm currently using Eco earth but I'm adding orchid bark to help also as its a good mix!


Thanks, that should be no problem for me. I know temps should be set based on the animals behaviour, just wanted a basis to go off :2thumb:

I was thinking around 6 to start with so that's all good.

How often do people spray/have misting systems go off? What do you have for ventilation? Is high ventilation and high humidity important or just keep it humid with limited ventilation? Was thinking a fan or two to help circulate the air but having a mistking on a good few times a day to keep the air humid when its lost from ventilation?


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> Thanks, that should be no problem for me. I know temps should be set based on the animals behaviour, just wanted a basis to go off :2thumb:
> 
> I was thinking around 6 to start with so that's all good.
> 
> How often do people spray/have misting systems go off? What do you have for ventilation? Is high ventilation and high humidity important or just keep it humid with limited ventilation? Was thinking a fan or two to help circulate the air but having a mistking on a good few times a day to keep the air humid when its lost from ventilation?


Misting heavily twice a day and a deep humid substrate helps humidity levels in the viv especially if they burrow and u can add arboreal substrate aswel so I have a cork bark tube half way up the viv filled with substrate ... I use Eco earth or kitted crumble and orchid bark mix ... Works a treat ... As for ventilation I covered mine and I knw Xtreme is in the process of doing so ... I brought Exo terra poly background and cover the vents with large sections in order to add mor room to climb ... :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

varanus87 said:


> Misting heavily twice a day and a deep humid substrate helps humidity levels in the viv especially if they burrow and u can add arboreal substrate aswel so I have a cork bark tube half way up the viv filled with substrate ... I use Eco earth or kitted crumble and orchid bark mix ... Works a treat ... As for ventilation I covered mine and I knw Xtreme is in the process of doing so ... I brought Exo terra poly background and cover the vents with large sections in order to add mor room to climb ... :2thumb:


I'll be fitting a mist king either way so ill set it to go off a couple of times a day.
I'll be starting with a 2x2x4 Viv as the one in looking at getting is a jan 13 so tiny! Then upgrade to a 4(l)2.5(d)6(h) when needed. Both will be built by myself so I just won't bother putting any/much ventilation in.
I always provide my geckos with a cork tube with leaf litter in half way up as I feel it's more natural than earthy substrate half way up the enclosure lol.
Anyone tried enrichment? Was going to try the meal worm thing in a tight hole like in that video that was posted a while ago.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> I'll be fitting a mist king either way so ill set it to go off a couple of times a day.
> I'll be starting with a 2x2x4 Viv as the one in looking at getting is a jan 13 so tiny! Then upgrade to a 4(l)2.5(d)6(h) when needed. Both will be built by myself so I just won't bother putting any/much ventilation in.
> I always provide my geckos with a cork tube with leaf litter in half way up as I feel it's more natural than earthy substrate half way up the enclosure lol.
> Anyone tried enrichment? Was going to try the meal worm thing in a tight hole like in that video that was posted a while ago.


Wudnt bother with the small viv ... Go adult if u have the time to build .... 

Yep olfactory sprays ..... Wax worm coconut ... Drilled holes in cork bark and put worms in ... 

Handling provides enrichment and leaf litter ...


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

varanus87 said:


> Wudnt bother with the small viv ... Go adult if u have the time to build ....
> 
> Yep olfactory sprays ..... Wax worm coconut ... Drilled holes in cork bark and put worms in ...
> 
> Handling provides enrichment and leaf litter ...


Normally I wouldn't bother with a smaller enclosure to start with but it suits my situation slightly better atm and the only negative about it would be wasting money building two vivs but I'm cool with that.

I'm not that fond on handling my animals but will offer the oppurtunity if it wants to climb onto me.

Did yours use the hidden insect tools? They're more intelligent than geckos so feel they need more effort into enriching their enclosures.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> Normally I wouldn't bother with a smaller enclosure to start with but it suits my situation slightly better atm and the only negative about it would be wasting money building two vivs but I'm cool with that.
> 
> I'm not that fond on handling my animals but will offer the oppurtunity if it wants to climb onto me.
> 
> Did yours use the hidden insect tools? They're more intelligent than geckos so feel they need more effort into enriching their enclosures.


Hidden insect tools ??? U mean claws ?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

varanus87 said:


> Hidden insect tools ??? U mean claws ?


I mean did they actually go to the coconuts and hook the stuff out or was it ignored? I find that with a lot of enrichment the animal doesn't figure it out so was just wondering from your experience if they do?


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> I mean did they actually go to the coconuts and hook the stuff out or was it ignored? I find that with a lot of enrichment the animal doesn't figure it out so was just wondering from your experience if they do?


They both love the coconut ... Female cudnt give a toss to the holes in the bark but the male just plain and simple loves anything with food in it ... 

Olfactory works well also and IMO handling is one of the best forms of enrichment for these smart animals.:whistling2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

XtremeReptiles said:


> I'm gonna have both soon so I don't have to choose, but whatever you get make sure you get a Cb


I intend on doing so - just out of curiosity have you any knowledge of any CB ones that would be at Hamm (sep) - that I could get in touch with about reserving to pick up there.

Don't wanna go there any come home empty handed :lol2:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

KarlHowells said:


> I intend on doing so - just out of curiosity have you any knowledge of any CB ones that would be at Hamm (sep) - that I could get in touch with about reserving to pick up there.
> 
> Don't wanna go there any come home empty handed :lol2:


Contact Martin Reuter on here or moop m8 .... They usually have a good stock of cb prasinus complex .... :2thumb:

Martins email [email protected]

His website ....http://www.varanus-reuteri.de/Varanus.html


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> Contact Martin Reuter on here or moop m8 .... They usually have a good stock of cb prasinus complex .... :2thumb:
> 
> Martins email [email protected]
> 
> His website ....http://www.varanus-reuteri.de/Varanus.html


Cheers mate your a star!


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

KarlHowells said:


> Cheers mate your a star!


Plenty of places do wc uhh hummmmm I mean cf .... Like CPR and lost world reptiles near me but definatly worth paying extra dollar for cb m8


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> Plenty of places do wc uhh hummmmm I mean cf .... Like CPR and lost world reptiles near me but definatly worth paying extra dollar for cb m8


Yeah I'd much rather them be CB!

Was/Still am interested in the CB Beccarii in the UK, just waiting on more later this year!


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

KarlHowells said:


> Yeah I'd much rather them be CB!
> 
> Was/Still am interested in the CB Beccarii in the UK, just waiting on more later this year!


Stivali .....:whistling2:


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

KarlHowells said:


> Yeah I'd much rather them be CB!
> 
> Was/Still am interested in the CB Beccarii in the UK, just waiting on more later this year!


I'm sitting on eggs - and Derren possibly has more in the oven too.

Mating again this week :no1:

Tree monitors are like fruit pastels - the black ones are the best :whistling2:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Stivali said:


> I'm sitting on eggs - and Derren possibly has more in the oven too.
> 
> Mating again this week :no1:
> 
> ...


Nice on mate, good to see your getting results.

I'm waiting on another clutch to drop from the original breeding female, the proven male has also worked his charm with two other females that are both seeming gravid so shouldn't be to long I hope :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

varanus87 said:


> They both love the coconut ... Female cudnt give a toss to the holes in the bark but the male just plain and simple loves anything with food in it ...
> 
> Olfactory works well also and IMO handling is one of the best forms of enrichment for these smart animals.:whistling2:


Cool, what do you mean by olfactory? From my knowledge that just refers to sense of smell?

Handling and out time isn't something I purposely go into but if the animal climbs onto me I won't stop it either. I just think they should be kept in their specifically design vivariums where conditions are correct rather than on a human but that's just my style of husbandry, prefer to look rather than hold.

Hopefully I'll be getting a baba prasinus at march Hamm. Finally get my dream species :flrt:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> Cool, what do you mean by olfactory? From my knowledge that just refers to sense of smell?
> 
> Handling and out time isn't something I purposely go into but if the animal climbs onto me I won't stop it either. I just think they should be kept in their specifically design vivariums where conditions are correct rather than on a human but that's just my style of husbandry, prefer to look rather than hold.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be getting a baba prasinus at march Hamm. Finally get my dream species :flrt:


Olfactory is sense of smell but also refers to there Jacobs organ ..... If u spray the viv with something that will get their senses working .... Ie rat in water then spray the viv and see the reaction work ... Then a ls a positive re enforcement feed after an hour or sooo ... IMO handling is a very good stimulus and a good form of enrichment also helping u work around them ... If god forbid they become ill u can medicate with less hassle and also it wud stress them to death exude the pun ... But wen they are used to u u can medicate without adverse effects and how bored wud u b in a box ... No matter how big it is it still has limits ...... And they are smart so soon get used to it and even tolerate it ... : victory:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

varanus87 said:


> Olfactory is sense of smell but also refers to there Jacobs organ ..... If u spray the viv with something that will get their senses working .... Ie rat in water then spray the viv and see the reaction work ... Then a ls a positive re enforcement feed after an hour or sooo ... IMO handling is a very good stimulus and a good form of enrichment also helping u work around them ... If god forbid they become ill u can medicate with less hassle and also it wud stress them to death exude the pun ... But wen they are used to u u can medicate without adverse effects and how bored wud u b in a box ... No matter how big it is it still has limits ...... And they are smart so soon get used to it and even tolerate it ... : victory:


(Edit: didnt mean to add the angry face in post -.-)
Ah ye, that's seems a good thing to do and not something I thought of.
I'm not against handling I'm just not as pushy when it comes to making them 'tame'. I guess you could say I use the hands off method and slowly introduce interaction so I guess I do handle them, I'm just not into the whole they get an hour out a day kind of attitude.
I do see the benefits in regular interaction through tong feeding and small handling sessions though : victory:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> (Edit: didnt mean to add the angry face in post -.-)
> Ah ye, that's seems a good thing to do and not something I thought of.
> I'm not against handling I'm just not as pushy when it comes to making them 'tame'. I guess you could say I use the hands off method and slowly introduce interaction so I guess I do handle them, I'm just not into the whole they get an hour out a day kind of attitude.
> I do see the benefits in regular interaction through tong feeding and small handling sessions though : victory:


Don't get me wrong I'm not hands on or someone who gets them out everyday but it helps break up the norm for them ... And bath time once a month ...: victory:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stivali said:


> I'm sitting on eggs - and Derren possibly has more in the oven too.
> 
> Mating again this week :no1:
> 
> ...


Awesome m8 ..... Bet ur glad u got tree monis :whistling2: wot made u want them so much :lol2:.... And green ones are the best ...:Na_Na_Na_Na:
But in reality red ones are the best fruit pastel ... :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Some pics of Sid the male prasinus 


























As varanus87 has said CB are the best and moop does also sell CF's but will honest if they are!


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Some pics of Sid the male prasinus
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Dude ....u can call me Chris ...:lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> Dude ....u can call me Chris ...:lol2:


Couldn't be bothered matey......  haha


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> Awesome m8 ..... Bet ur glad u got tree monis :whistling2: wot made u want them so much :lol2:.... And green ones are the best ...:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> But in reality red ones are the best fruit pastel ... :2thumb:


 Definitly glad. I've kept desert monitors, water monitors, rock monitors - but never a tree monitor. I've always found them very beautiful and elegant - I'm not surprised to find them extrodinarily intelligent. I'm a little surprised to find that one of them in particular seems to enjoy and seek contact with me (so I see where your coming from with the handling thing - although I am usually hands OFF all the animals here unless they decide to walk on me).
I guess that's the reason I ended up with 4:2thumb:

The reason I hadn't gotten any sooner, was that I was concerned about housing them (viv size wise). I now believe I was right to be concerned, and will soon be building them a MUCH bigger viv. When I see how nimble and agile the juvies are in a large viv I realise that the adults feel very constrained - the can't jump freely in the length of the viv by a long stretch (the hatchlings can leap 4 foot+ in a single hop).
SOOO - they will be getting a fully planted 14x10x8 shed for themselves in the garden towards the end of the year to make up for thier current "cramped" conditions (4x3x6) - and all my other monitors will move up a viv size (Peacocks ge the beccarii viv, Kimberly's get the (4x4x4)peacock viv, Gilleni get the Kims viv (4x4x3) etc. :lol2:

No more new monitors for me in 2013 I fear, but I'll be making a lot more of the ones I have already! (not that I'm hard done by - I've got 17 monitors + hatchlings :whistling2: )


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Stivali said:


> Definitly glad. I've kept desert monitors, water monitors, rock monitors - but never a tree monitor. I've always found them very beautiful and elegant - I'm not surprised to find them extrodinarily intelligent. I'm a little surprised to find that one of them in particular seems to enjoy and seek contact with me (so I see where your coming from with the handling thing - although I am usually hands OFF all the animals here unless they decide to walk on me).
> I guess that's the reason I ended up with 4:2thumb:
> 
> The reason I hadn't gotten any sooner, was that I was concerned about housing them (viv size wise). I now believe I was right to be concerned, and will soon be building them a MUCH bigger viv. When I see how nimble and agile the juvies are in a large viv I realise that the adults feel very constrained - the can't jump freely in the length of the viv by a long stretch (the hatchlings can leap 4 foot+ in a single hop).
> ...


My male prasinus Sid who is a CB11 has leaped about 3ft before and I was amazed but a hatchling 4ft can't wait to get my CB13 beccarii!


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

varanus87 said:


> Misting heavily twice a day


I have to honestly say that if you are needing to mist heavily twice a day, there is something wrong with your set up and husbandry. I can not think of a single reason why one would need to add so much water to a properly set up and running tree monitor cage every day.

And why do I see so many people giving their varanids baths in the tub? Neve understood that.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> I have to honestly say that if you are needing to mist heavily twice a day, there is something wrong with your set up and husbandry. I can not think of a single reason why one would need to add so much water to a properly set up and running tree monitor cage every day.
> 
> And why do I see so many people giving their varanids baths in the tub? Neve understood that.
> 
> image


So wots wrong With a bath then? 

Tbh I usually only mist once a day ..... Or sometimes once every 2 days heavily ....depends wot u mean by heavily ... In ur own opinions ...either way twice a day heavily was wrong info


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

TBH the viv my adult Beccarii have currently needs misting daily (something I will fix in their next home), and misting twice a day I feel has helped encourage breeding. They really seem to like some "rain", and much prefer to drink falling water so I provide it as often as possible.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stivali said:


> TBH the viv my adult Beccarii have currently needs misting daily (something I will fix in their next home), and misting twice a day I feel has helped encourage breeding. They really seem to like some "rain", and much prefer to drink falling water so I provide it as often as possible.


Another observational example .... Like u say the misting seem to activate far more activity from them .... When hidden away in cork tubes .... With a spray they seem to pop out of the wood work and basking in the rain ... :2thumb: well works with my two ...:whistling2:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

varanus87 said:


> So wots wrong With a bath then?


The word is what's not "wots". If you want people to take you seriously it may be a good idea not to use slang typing techniques.



varanus87 said:


> So wots wrong With a bath then?


Well for starters, if you have not noticed, tree monitors do not have laterally compressed tails that form a ridge along the dorsal edge designed for swimming. They do not take baths or soak in pools in the wild simply because there is no reason for them to do so. Their natural NON-AQUATIC environment provides them with all the humidity they need and it should be no different in their captive environment.

Secondly, bathing does nothing for all but a few species of varanid. In fact bathing for varanids that have not evolved to navigate water ways can cause a stressful situation for the varanid. It is not a form of enrichment. Handling is also not an enrichment activity for varanids, especially tree monitors.



varanus87 said:


> Tbh I usually only mist once a day ..... Or sometimes once every 2 days heavily ....depends wot u mean by heavily ... In ur own opinions ...either way twice a day heavily was wrong info


But you just stated yesterday that one should heavily mist a tree monitor cage twice a day. Even once a day is too often. misting that often does not induce breeding. What does induce breeding is a constant high humidity and as little interaction from the keeper as possible. Like I stated earlier, if the cage is set up properly, the cage will maintain the proper humdity levels without having to constantly spray down the cage.

If you find yourself having to mist that often there are one or more husbandry issues at play you may need to look at.

One could be a poor choice in substrate or the depth may not be deep enough. Another issue is that one can be using high wattage bulbs to heat the cage and basking area. The cage may not be sealed well or not insulated well or it could be a combination of some or all of the issues listed above.

Most of what I have read on this thread is very poor advice especially for people who are just getting into tree varanids. They should not be given baths and they should be handled as little as possible. There really is no need to have to put your hands on them if their cages are set up propely. And the "incase you ever have to medicate them" is a poor excuse. At the end of the day they are your animals and you can do what you like with them but it is not good to give advice based on not so great habbits.

Sorry if this sounds a bit rough but it is based on years of keeping experience from keepers and breeders including myself.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Gregg M said:


> I have to honestly say that if you are needing to mist heavily twice a day, there is something wrong with your set up and husbandry. I can not think of a single reason why one would need to add so much water to a properly set up and running tree monitor cage every day.
> 
> And why do I see so many people giving their varanids baths in the tub? Neve understood that.
> 
> image


For me personally gregg its for selfish reasons occasionally i like to see what my monitor looks like underneath all that dirt... 

Having said that i will not do it with a species that wont eat straight afterwards ( a sure sign there to stressed out by the experience)


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> For me personally gregg its for selfish reasons occasionally i like to see what my monitor looks like underneath all that dirt...


At least you are not making up some lame fairytale excuse to try and justify your actions my brother. LOL.

It really annoys me when people make stuff so it sounds like they are doing it for the good of the reptile.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Not entirely sure why i bothered putting together the FAQ... 

Cause theres this: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/835036-green-tree-monitor-prasinus-breeding.html 

I should mention it took these guys 10 years to acheive these results... 

And theyve shared how they did it...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Gregg M said:


> At least you are not making up some lame fairytale excuse to try and justify your actions my brother. LOL.
> 
> It really annoys me when people make stuff so it sounds like they are doing it for the good of the reptile.
> 
> image


Those blues are fantastic gregg rarely do you see them looking so healthy :2thumb:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Those blues are fantastic gregg rarely do you see them looking so healthy :2thumb:


And the 2 females are gravid. Even more rare.:2thumb:

And this is even more rare...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Gregg M said:


> And the 2 females are gravid. Even more rare.:2thumb:
> 
> And this is even more rare...
> 
> image


Congrats :no1: Be a cracker if it hatches.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> The word is what's not "wots". If you want people to take you seriously it may be a good idea not to use slang typing techniques.
> 
> 
> Well for starters, if you have not noticed, tree monitors do not have laterally compressed tails that form a ridge along the dorsal edge designed for swimming. They do not take baths or soak in pools in the wild simply because there is no reason for them to do so. Their natural NON-AQUATIC environment provides them with all the humidity they need and it should be no different in their captive environment.
> ...


Firstly I will write how ever the fcuk I want grandad ... Says the man who puts LOL .... I think someone takes them self a lil too serious ... I'm an adult so ill say congratulations on being the god of all tree monis ... As I corrected myself I sometimes only spray once every 2 days ... For my reasons that u obviously can't understand ... Enrichment it's not the 50s so ill keep pushing forward with my handling although u may not see a point in it ... I DO ... And yes I have notice they don't have keeled tails but arboreal ones ... Duh and wen they bathe they don't have deep water it's only up to there shoulders and they eat perfectly after .... Monis are tougher than maybe u think ... If they can adapt to live I a box they can adapt to maybe come out of the box that u call nature ... My experience may b limited to ur god like self but I doing things to the best of my ability and I never expose my animals to any harm or anything I don't think they can take ..... 


Gregg M said:


> At least you are not making up some lame fairytale excuse to try and justify your actions my brother. LOL.
> 
> It really annoys me when people make stuff so it sounds like they are doing it for the good of the reptile.
> 
> image


Its not a fairy tale .... I am doing it for the benefit of the animal .... If u don't have the gravitas to grasp or comprehend such goings on then u need to update ur play book .... As I stated I don't get them out everyday for a hour it's just if and wen they decide to walk on my arm .... 


Gregg M said:


> And the 2 females are gravid. Even more rare.:2thumb:
> 
> And this is even more rare...
> 
> image


As I'm not a complete arse ill say congratulations for the egg .... 


Sorry if this seems a lil tough .. I'm just a condescending person who is arrogant without certainty ...:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

varanus87 said:


> Firstly I will write how ever the fcuk I want grandad ... Says the man who puts LOL .... I think someone takes them self a lil took serious ... I'm an adult so ill say congratulations on being the god of all tree monis ... As I corrected myself I sometimes only spray once every 2 days ... For my reasons that u obviously can't understand ... Enrichment it's not the 50s so ill keep pushing forward with my handling although u may not see a point in it ... I DO ... And yes I have notice they don't have keeled tails but arboreal ones ... Duh and wen they bathe they don't have deep water it's only up to there shoulders and they eat perfectly after .... Monis are tougher than maybe u think ... If they can adapt to live I a box they can adapt to maybe come out of the box that u call nature ... My experience may b limited to ur god like self but I doing things to the best of my ability and I never expose my animals to any harm or anything I don't think they can take .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Chris put your cool head on for a moment and explain how and why the handling is enriching. 

id be interested in the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> Their natural NON-AQUATIC environment provides them with all the humidity they need and it should be no different in their captive environment.


 Just to point out, that the reason they have all the humidity they need in the wild is because it rains on them so very often - when I mist the viv/them, their reaction is to lower their heads so that the water runs down their body to the head so they can catch a drink. They WILL resort to the water dish as a last resort, but it's clear they appreciate the "rain".
I mist them daily whether or not there is sufficient humidity in the viv for this reason.

Also, out of the four Beccarii I have here, one female insists on coming out at every chance. It is barely possible to open the door without her coming to jump on my arm, whereupon she calmly walks around on me (even feeding on my shoulder is food is offered - though I don't like mashed roach down my kneck so I don't offer often!), before walking back into her viv of her own accord. Although I don't lay a hand on ANY of my monitors usually, I fail to see this particular scenario as a stressfull situation, and do see it as a form of enrichment IN THIS PARTICULAR CASE.
I also have an egg in the incubator from this animal, and she is gravid again right now as I type (if that is to be considered "proof" of doing things right - which I don't believe it should be!)


I don't believe Chris was stating that he thought handling was ALWAYS enriching - just that he believed that in his case and with his animals it was..


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stivali said:


> Just to point out, that the reason they have all the humidity they need in the wild is because it rains on them so very often - when I mist the viv/them, their reaction is to lower their heads so that the water runs down their body to the head so they can catch a drink. They WILL resort to the water dish as a last resort, but it's clear they appreciate the "rain".
> I mist them daily whether or not there is sufficient humidity in the viv for this reason.
> 
> Also, out of the four Beccarii I have here, one female insists on coming out at every chance. It is barely possible to open the door without her coming to jump on my arm, whereupon she calmly walks around on me (even feeding on my shoulder is food is offered - though I don't like mashed roach down my kneck so I don't offer often!), before walking back into her viv of her own accord. Although I don't lay a hand on ANY of my monitors usually, I fail to see this particular scenario as a stressfull situation, and do see it as a form of enrichment IN THIS PARTICULAR CASE.
> ...


Exactly wot I mean m8 ... :no1:


I haven't bred or ever produced off spring but as u state ... The meat fact some ppl have is not the be all and end all of keeping ... And I like it here cus ppl don't throw it in other people's faces ... It's like name dropping ... It's jus embarrassing ... Some many ppl on here are the kind of keeper I aim to b ... O won't name names ... But u knw who u are humble and nice ppl ... Shame it's not everyone ... But I suppose someone has to b on a high horse ....:no1:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

varanus87 said:


> Firstly I will write how ever the fcuk I want grandad ... Says the man who puts LOL .... I think someone takes them self a lil too serious ... I'm an adult so ill say congratulations on being the god of all tree monis ...


There is a huge difference between using abbreviations and willingly butchering the written English language.
This "paragraph" shows how much of an adult you can be when confronted about your not so good husbandry techniques. I never claimed to be a god of anything. I am just a successful keeper and breeder.



varanus87 said:


> As I corrected myself I sometimes only spray once every 2 days ... For my reasons that u obviously can't understand ...


The thing is I do understand why you need to mist so often. The problem is you do not understand that your improper husbandry is what is causing you to spray so often.



varanus87 said:


> Enrichment it's not the 50s so ill keep pushing forward with my handling although u may not see a point in it ... I DO ...


I am not sure what you mean by "its not the 50's". If you mean that handling and baths are the way foward in varanid husbandry, you are mistaken. Handling and bathing is actually a step backwards in their husbandry. People who are currently successful with tree monitors will advise against such unecessary husbandry practices.



varanus87 said:


> And yes I have notice they don't have keeled tails but arboreal ones ... Duh and wen they bathe they don't have deep water it's only up to there shoulders and they eat perfectly after ....


What does feeding right after have to do with anything? Do you think it shows they are not stressed? If that is the case you may want to look more into repile physiology. 



varanus87 said:


> Monis are tougher than maybe u think ... If they can adapt to live I a box they can adapt to maybe come out of the box that u call nature ...


I know quite well how tough varanids can be. That is the exact reason why when husbandry is not right it can take years to notice there was a problem. By that time it is usually always too late to reverse the damage done. And I do not call how we keep them in captivity "nature" or natural. However, that is no excuse to try and make them adapt to conditions that stray too far from what they need to thrive.



varanus87 said:


> My experience may b limited to ur god like self but I doing things to the best of my ability and I never expose my animals to any harm or anything I don't think they can take .....


Your experience is just limited and it seems you knowledge will be limited for a long time being you were so fast to disregard what I am saying here.

And while you may not knowingly be exosing your animals to any harm, it does not mean you are not doing so. What they can and can not take, unfortunately is not up to you or me.

Also doing the best to our ability is not enough most times.



varanus87 said:


> Its not a fairy tale .... I am doing it for the benefit of the animal .... If u don't have the gravitas to grasp or comprehend such goings on then u need to update ur play book .... As I stated I don't get them out everyday for a hour it's just if and wen they decide to walk on my arm ....


No, it is not for the good of your animal. It is for your own selfish reasons and you need a lame excuse to justify your actions. It is proven that handling flighty reptiles like tree monitors causes levels of stress that can be harmful to the animal longevity



varanus87 said:


> As I'm not a complete arse ill say congratulations for the egg ....


Thanks.



varanus87 said:


> Sorry if this seems a lil tough .. I'm just a condescending person who is arrogant without certainty ...:2thumb:


Actually it all sounded a bit ignorant for a lack of a better word. Not that you are an ignorant person. Maybe just ignorant to the topic at hand.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> There is a huge difference between using abbreviations and willingly butchering the written English language.
> This "paragraph" shows how much of an adult you can be when confronted about your not so good husbandry techniques. I never claimed to be a god of anything. I am just a successful keeper and breeder.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care who u are or ur success ... Ill keep doing wot I'm doing ... 


:2thumb: ill keep cool now and say thank u for ur advice ...


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

varanus87 said:


> I don't care who u are or ur success ... Ill keep doing wot I'm doing ...


Like I said, they are your animals. do WHAT you like. 




varanus87 said:


> :2thumb: ill keep cool now and say thank u for ur advice ...


I was not giving you advice. I was just stopping you from giving poor advice to people looking to keep tree monitors


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> Like I said, they are your animals. do WHAT you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see wot ur massive problem with me is. ..


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

varanus87 said:


> I don't see wot ur massive problem with me is. ..


Don't take it personal. It is not about you. It is about giving out the proper realistic information needed to keep our captives thriving, not just existing.

Seriously, how long have you had your greens for?


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> Don't take it personal. It is not about you. It is about giving out the proper realistic information needed to keep our captives thriving, not just existing.


Just cus u don't agree with it ... Doesn't make it wrong ... I corrected my spraying .... And I consider My interaction with my tree monitors to b a good and not poor practice ... So basically it's ur opinion against mine ...

Since last June ???


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

These are some cool looking monitors and something id to look into a bit more, anyone got any links to any info on them, husbandry and whatnot?


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Gregg M said:


> Like I said, they are your animals. do WHAT you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I just recently got a male prasinus and Chris has been nothing but helpful and the advice he has given has help me improve the way I look after my tree monitor and no I'm not a newbie I have kept quite a few different species for about 7years now!


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Annihilation said:


> These are some cool looking monitors and something id to look into a bit more, anyone got any links to any info on them, husbandry and whatnot?


Varanidae if Greg agrees with it ...hope this helps and this ...http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/835036-green-tree-monitor-prasinus-breeding.html


XtremeReptiles said:


> Actually I just recently got a male prasinus and Chris has been nothing but helpful and the advice he has given has help me improve the way I look after my tree monitor and no I'm not a newbie I have kept quite a few different species for about 7years now!


Cheers buddy ...:no1:


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

varanus87 said:


> Varanidae if Greg agrees with it ...hope this helps and this .../QUOTE]
> 
> Cheers : victory:
> 
> Has anyone got any pictures of their setups at all that theyd like to share? :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Annihilation said:


> varanus87 said:
> 
> 
> > Varanidae if Greg agrees with it ...hope this helps and this .../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Annihilation said:
> 
> 
> > Erm here is an awful pic of Sids current setup
> ...


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Annihilation said:


> XtremeReptiles said:
> 
> 
> > Lookin good
> ...


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Annihilation said:
> 
> 
> > I would mate I researched these on and off for a year and found I still had to do a few things that I didn't know but you won't get that until you have the actual moni as they are all different!
> ...


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Annihilation said:


> XtremeReptiles said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt know they even existed until a few months ago, theyre all stunning. I was warming towards an ackie or 2, but i think my mind is changed :2thumb:
> ...


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Annihilation said:
> 
> 
> > Can't go wrong with an ackie mate, I would keep a species of monitor before you get into theses mate. Just as they aren't as hardy as an ackie for example. I for one are very pleased I have kept an ackie for a year before going into these!
> ...


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Annihilation said:


> XtremeReptiles said:
> 
> 
> > I see what youre saying, but I dont believe in getting an animal for the sake of getting another.... dont get me wrong i'd love both though, but i'd settle for either :2thumb:
> ...


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Actually I just recently got a male prasinus and Chris has been nothing but helpful and the advice he has given has help me improve the way I look after my tree monitor and no I'm not a newbie I have kept quite a few different species for about 7years now!


I think you should be looking for information eisewhere. Cocofiber is not a good substrate on its own for varanids. Moss has never been and never will be a suitable nesting substrate. And from looking at pics of the set up Chris posted, I can see why he needs to soak the cage down so often. Plus Chris has not even had his pair a year yet. Pretty much everything I have seen him say goes against many things seasoned keepers and breeders advise.

Just curious, how many different species of varanid have you kept in 7 years and where are they now?


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah do A LOT of research - bug all the current keepers on here, and perfect your set up before even think about getting the animal...

I know that's what I'm going to be doing, so all you tree moni keepers sorry if I bug you!

I'm building the enclosure from now until end of next month - then a month or so to get the stats and cork/backing - then beware as anything that I'm not too sure on (wont find out till I get there I guess) ....:whistling2:


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Annihilation said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not saying that but why not get both if you will settle for either. It's good to have a good amount of hands on experience as these aren't by any means the easiest species to keep, infact they are a massive step up from say a bearded dragon........
> ...


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Actually I just recently got a male prasinus and Chris has been nothing but helpful and the advice he has given has help me improve the way I look after my tree monitor and no I'm not a newbie I have kept quite a few different species for about 7years now!


Oh, and before you bullshit someone you may want to cover your tracks...... Remember this thread?:lol2:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/783952-ackie-ackie-ackie.html

Your credibilty is somewhat non-existant now.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Gregg M said:


> Oh, and before you bullshit someone you may want to cover your tracks...... Remember this thread?:lol2:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/783952-ackie-ackie-ackie.html
> 
> Your credibilty is somewhat non-existant now.


Sorry gregg but he never said 7 different species of varanid...


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Sorry gregg but he never said 7 different species of varanid...


 No, he said he has been keeping several different species for over 7 years. When it comes to varanids, he is a newb...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Gregg M said:


> No, he said he has been keeping several different species for over 7 years. When it comes to varanids, he is a newb...



I know that. 

I just meant he wasn't bsing... merely implied bsing.... :2thumb: 


Write a caresheet bud ill stick it on the FAQ :2thumb: :whistling2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Gregg M said:


> No, he said he has been keeping several different species for over 7 years. When it comes to varanids, he is a newb...


Sorry but as Shane has already said I haven't kept loads of different species of varanid or from the prasinus complex other the last 7years up until the last 2yrs old when I got an ackie which I would recommend (many others would also) as a 1st moni they are great! I have look for info elsewhere and I have used that info and Chris's info to give the best possible care I can! I wouldn't say I'm a newb at all but i would say I'm not experienced as other keepers (Chris, Shane, phil etc) but I would like to be one day and I'm always continuing to learn all the time which everyone should! As for the nesting box my guy seems to love it and will go in there daily to help with his shedding, as for using an Eco earth substrate I feel it is effective in keeping the humidity up and is great for burrowing! Just out of interest mate as I'm willing to learn could I see a pic of your setups and some advice on substrate. 

Many thanks
Jon


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Jon,
I will post pics for you and give you a rundown on how to set up a proper substrate.

Chris,
Why not give a rundown of your green tree set up. Substrate type, depth, What wattage bulb do you use, how far from the basking spot is your bulb, what are your temps around the cage, what are your nesting options, what is the humidity in the cage?????? Stuff like that.


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is a vid of the blue tree set ups. This will give you an idea of a properly set up substrate and cage that runs itself.

Gravid blue tree monitors - YouTube


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Gregg M said:


> Here is a vid of the blue tree set ups. This will give you an idea of a properly set up substrate and cage that runs itself.
> 
> Gravid blue tree monitors - YouTube


How deep is that substrate? Was it leaf litter? Also I didn't many nesting places could you shed some light also on that


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

Gravid again - trying to get comfy!









The male - after one too many quails eggs.










One of the youngsters..


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> Here is a vid of the blue tree set ups. This will give you an idea of a properly set up substrate and cage that runs itself.
> 
> Gravid blue tree monitors - YouTube


That doesn't tell us much Gregg, what is humidity? Temps over the viv? Size of viv? Depth of substrate? (all the things you asked of Chris)

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stivali said:


> Gravid again - trying to get comfy!
> image
> 
> The male - after one too many quails eggs.
> ...


Awesome stuff m8 .... Uve cracked it by the looks of things ..:no1:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

XtremeReptiles said:


> How deep is that substrate? Was it leaf litter?


That is roughly 2 feet of sandy soil with some leaf litter on top.



XtremeReptiles said:


> Also I didn't many nesting places could you shed some light also on that


i assume you mean you didn't see many nesting spots. I do nor see how this is possible. They are in a large cages with 2 feet of sandy soil that has a huidity and temperature gradient. The entire cage is a nest box where the female can chose exactly where she wants to lay her eggs. We only add one small "nest box" just to add an extra option for the female.

One of the biggest killers of female varanids is reproductive failure. Holding on to eggs for longer than they are supposed to over time, will kill a female.

Also, did you notice where my basking spots were? Low to the ground, right? That is how you keep your cages and animals from dehydrating. When you set you basking heat source low, you do not need to use high wattage to achieve the proper basking temp. It also creates a much better heat gradient.

So yeah, by all means, keep listening to your buddy Chris. Continue to use 5 inches of coco fiber bedding that you need to spray down every day. Keep using high wattage bulbs on the very top of the cage. I am sure your green tree will be with you for a long time...:whistling2:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> That is roughly 2 feet of sandy soil with some leaf litter on top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one take on it and obviously uve had success well done ....... But it's not the only way or the best ....IMO


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> Jon,
> I will post pics for you and give you a rundown on how to set up a proper substrate.
> 
> Chris,
> Why not give a rundown of your green tree set up. Substrate type, depth, What wattage bulb do you use, how far from the basking spot is your bulb, what are your temps around the cage, what are your nesting options, what is the humidity in the cage?????? Stuff like that.


U got mail ....


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> Awesome stuff m8 .... Uve cracked it by the looks of things ..:no1:


 Not by a long shot - I'll be building them a viv 4 or 5 times the size of current viv this summer. Breeding might work in a regular sized viv, but I think we can do a WHOLE lot better for them.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stivali said:


> Not by a long shot - I'll be building them a viv 4 or 5 times the size of current viv this summer. Breeding might work in a regular sized viv, but I think we can do a WHOLE lot better for them.


I shall b doing the same with mine  and sourcing another female ...:2thumb:


Might get a cb off Greg ...:whistling2:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

varanus87 said:


> Might get a cb off Greg ...:whistling2:


I do import and export regularly, but honestly Chris, I would not sell you a thing. You need to be an experienced keeper to buy any of my animals. And I am being 199% serious. You need to have way more than a few months of varanid keeping under your belt to get animals from me.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> I do import and export regularly, but honestly Chris, I would not sell you a thing. You need to be an experienced keeper to buy any of my animals. And I am being 199% serious. You need to have way more than a few months of varanid keeping under your belt to get animals from me.


I was joking in all honesty .... Look u have a good thing going yes and by the looks of it ur husbandry is spot on ... But doesn't mean that ur setup is the b all an end all of prasinus keeping ... And I've kept monitors for years not just these greens I have nw ... I've put plenty of time and effort into them and will continue to do so .... So basically it all comes down to a difference in opinion ... 


So shall we just agree to disagree or shall we keep slogging away with no real winner .... : victory:


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

Gregg M said:


> Also, did you notice where my basking spots were? Low to the ground, right? That is how you keep your cages and animals from dehydrating. When you set you basking heat source low, you do not need to use high wattage to achieve the proper basking temp. It also creates a much better heat gradient.


Hey Gregg - I don't currently keep any arboreal monitor species, Bosc's and the generally more terrestrial Ackies (although mine love to climb). Can I just check my understanding of the lower level basking spots - lower level basking bulbs means that the moisture isn't evaporated away by the bulbs, the lower level spots provide the high heat basking and allow the heat plus moisture to rise within the cage? So keeping the hot air humid high in the cage, whereas with the bulbs at the top this would dry the air out high up?

That's what I took away from that : victory:

Not the same scale, but for example within my Ackies enclosure I provide two basking spots using 40w bulbs, one on a retes stack on the ground, the second is higher up two thirds of the way up on a secondary level, built in to provide more floor space/climbing options, plus a location to bask out of eye shot of the other Ackie basking.


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Metzger said:


> Hey Gregg - I don't currently keep any arboreal monitor species, Bosc's and the generally more terrestrial Ackies (although mine love to climb). Can I just check my understanding of the lower level basking spots - lower level basking bulbs means that the moisture isn't evaporated away by the bulbs, the lower level spots provide the high heat basking and allow the heat plus moisture to rise within the cage? So keeping the hot air humid high in the cage, whereas with the bulbs at the top this would dry the air out high up?
> 
> That's what I took away from that : victory:


Seems that your thinking cap is operating just fine my friend. Basically what happens in many cages like I see in threads is they have heat bulbs or CHEs at the very top of the cage. This forces people to go with high wattage bulbs or CHEs in order to get the basking and ambient air temps to where they should be. Bulbs and CHEs over 100 watts can run between 400 and 800 degrees F. What happens is the air around the bulb or CHE gets super heated and istantly drys the air. Warm moist air goes up, cool dry air comes down.



Metzger said:


> Not the same scale, but for example within my Ackies enclosure I provide two basking spots using 40w bulbs, one on a retes stack on the ground, the second is higher up two thirds of the way up on a secondary level, built in to provide more floor space/climbing options, plus a location to bask out of eye shot of the other Ackie basking.


Sounds like you have things on point.:2thumb:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

varanus87 said:


> So shall we just agree to disagree or shall we keep slogging away with no real winner .... : victory:


Chris, I would actually like to personally and publicly apologize to you. I admit I can be a bit of a dick at times, but hey, thats just me. LOL. I can be harsh at times but you need to read between the lines. So for what it is worth, I am sorry for being snide with you at times during this thread. I still think you should use the word What instead of wot. LOL.: victory: You are clearly not an idiot but writting like that can make people think differently.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> Chris, I would actually like to personally and publicly apologize to you. I admit I can be a bit of a dick at times, but hey, thats just me. LOL. I can be harsh at times but you need to read between the lines. So for what it is worth, I am sorry for being snide with you at times during this thread. I still think you should use the word What instead of wot. LOL.: victory: You are clearly not an idiot but writting like that can make people think differently.


Then I shud and will gladly also take this time to apologize for being a dick to you 2 .as i can b pretty argumentative on such subjects and again reading between the lines and I'm not such a bad bloke ... So for wot :whistling2:it's worth ..I am also sorry .... From wot :whistling2:u have told via pm it's sounds like ur kinda revolutionising the whole incubation process and anyone who puts hard work into there animals is alright in my books ... 


Peace ... I and by the way ur blue trees are stunning ... :no1:

I like u thinking in the lower basking spot but if that is so do u find that mainly the monis stay lower to the ground ??? And if I say for instance had a large heat Mat under my substrate at a lower point and a 60w bulb it surely shud have the same affect giving a higher spot for basking but also allowing the humidity to rise more .... ??? If u can see wot I mean ...: victory:


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

Gregg M said:


> Seems that your thinking cap is operating just fine my friend. Basically what happens in many cages like I see in threads is they have heat bulbs or CHEs at the very top of the cage. This forces people to go with high wattage bulbs or CHEs in order to get the basking and ambient air temps to where they should be. Bulbs and CHEs over 100 watts can run between 400 and 800 degrees F. What happens is the air around the bulb or CHE gets super heated and istantly drys the air. Warm moist air goes up, cool dry air comes down.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have things on point.:2thumb:


Awesome, cheers :2thumb:

Thanks for the quick reply.

I've looked into Tree monitors quite a bit, you generally see the lighting/heating up high in the enclosure, even in the European breeders enclosures. I just thought tree dweller = basking high up in the trees/enclosure. However thinking about it from the perspective of high heat/lighting high up in the enclosure = loss of humidity, it puts a whole new perspective on it.

The info above will come in really handy one day. I'm looking into getting (eventually!) V Tristis Tristis with breeding in mind, being heavily arboreal the heating will be higher up in the enclosure, but not as high as I was thinking before. One day blue trees too, then a larger species, V Yuwonoi or V Spinulosus would be amazing, but I think that's just me dreaming :whistling2::bash:


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

Well that got a bit heated. For what it is worth, I do have to agree with Gregg on the husbandry. Deep whole cage nesting should be the norm with monitor keeping yet I have a hard time trying to convince many people over here. Usually selfish reasons too like 

My floor won't take the weight

It's easier to find eggs in a nestbox

I can't buy an enclosure that is suitable to hold deep substrate

etc, etc.

Regular spraying is just a bandaid to fix a problem that can be resolved by improving husbandry (deep substrate). Yes it is correct to say that both work, but one works better, much better. And that option also provides them with a place to lay there eggs without restricting them to a small box full of conditions that WE THINK ARE RIGHT. Deep substrate allows the female to choose not us to choose for the female.

Chris, I know you are passionate about your prasinus and you keep them well but when it comes to nesting time with your pair you are really going to struggle in your current set up. And you only get a very limited amount of attempts with prasinus before the female fails.


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

varanus87 said:


> I like u thinking in the lower basking spot but if that is so do u find that mainly the monis stay lower to the ground ??? And if I say for instance had a large heat Mat under my substrate at a lower point and a 60w bulb it surely shud have the same affect giving a higher spot for basking but also allowing the humidity to rise more .... ??? If u can see wot I mean ...: victory:


Hey Chris,
The thing with the hot basking spot is that varanids can heat up to optimal temps very quickly so there is no need for them to spend any real amount of time basking on or near the ground. They bask for a few minutes then utilze the entire cage. Up on the branches, the temps are in the low 80's.


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

Gregg and Chris - glad you guys sorted it out and stopped the 'attacks'.

Its cool that passionate people are on here sharing their experience, but true passion can be volatile - hats off to you both for taking a step back and sorting it out.


...now let the good husbandry info flow : victory:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Barlow said:


> Well that got a bit heated. For what it is worth, I do have to agree with Gregg on the husbandry. Deep whole cage nesting should be the norm with monitor keeping yet I have a hard time trying to convince many people over here. Usually selfish reasons too like
> 
> My floor won't take the weight
> 
> ...


U put that so well I won't even argue with you ...:lol2:

I am we'll aware of the lack in depth of my substrate something I am trying to rectify as soon as I can ... I just need 5 mins in order to build the bigger viv ... At the mo they only have 9 inches or so to dig and dig they do but I will b getting it sorted ASAP .... 

I knw exactly wot ur saying about nesting options I have given her the deepest substrate depth I can at this present time and given a neat box aswell but I knw that doesn't cut it .... I've also used as many cork bark tubes as I can and filled them with substrate to give extra so that it doesn't spill out of the viv ... But soon I shall build the monster viv and steal some of gregs ideas .... : victory:


I and props for being nice Chris ... : victory:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> Hey Chris,
> The thing with the hot basking spot is that varanids can heat up to optimal temps very quickly so there is no need for them to spend any real amount of time basking on or near the ground. They bask for a few minutes then utilze the entire cage. Up on the branches, the temps are in the low 80's.


I agree .... I have changed varius bulbs and temps to see how things have worked out and at the moment I do have a heat may under the substrate and a 60 w bulb to create a better ambient temp and as u say they are far more active ..... That being said my pair wen I was running a 80 w and no may were still as busy around the viv just less actual basking went on ....:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

varanus87 said:


> U put that so well I won't even argue with you ...:lol2:
> 
> I am we'll aware of the lack in depth of my substrate something I am trying to rectify as soon as I can ... I just need 5 mins in order to build the bigger viv ... At the mo they only have 9 inches or so to dig and dig they do but I will b getting it sorted ASAP ....
> 
> ...


 No worries Chris. It's a shame you're not at the meet tomorrow mate. Nest boxes can and do work, but you need to get them spot on first or second time around with prasinus. I know with Kims they choose a nestbox over deep substrate when offered both.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Barlow said:


> No worries Chris. It's a shame you're not at the meet tomorrow mate. Nest boxes can and do work, but you need to get them spot on first or second time around with prasinus. I know with Kims they choose a nestbox over deep substrate when offered both.


I knw m8 I have a mission 2 mrw that means I am not able to make it which sucks as I love speaking and debating with like minded fools that love varanids ... But a higher calling for me 2mrw I'm sure tim or Marcus will fill u in ... Wud b nice to meet all the peeps I haven't met before too ... 


I knw wot u mean aswell ... I will only have a few chances to get it right which is why at the moment they arnt in together again until I can get the large viv sorted to stop that from happening .... But I will rectify it trust me ... Animals first then I can eat ... If ya knw wot I mean. ..:2thumb:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Barlow said:


> No worries Chris. It's a shame you're not at the meet tomorrow mate. Nest boxes can and do work, but you need to get them spot on first or second time around with prasinus. I know with Kims they choose a nestbox over deep substrate when offered both.


We offer nest boxes for all of our varanids. Some species use them reliably and some will not look at them twice. We have noticed that kims do indeed prefer the nest box as well. The kingorum also utiize the nest boxes every time. The trees however, prefer to use the cage substrate. And they do not burry their eggs deep at all.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> We offer nest boxes for all of our varanids. Some species use them reliably and some will not look at them twice. We have noticed that kims do indeed prefer the nest box as well. The kingorum also utiize the nest boxes every time. The trees however, prefer to use the cage substrate. And they do not burry their eggs deep at all.


6 inches maybe ? From wot I've read that is ...:2thumb:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

varanus87 said:


> 6 inches maybe ? From wot I've read that is ...:2thumb:


Yep, 4 to 6 inches, and usually under a slab of cork bark that has been burried.


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

Gregg, here's a controversial one for you... you work with a good selection of varanid species, breeding them. Do you use any form of UV with your guys? If so have you seen any benefit etc?


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Something else that should be mentioned is that even though a female varanid is not with a male, when healthy and housed properly, they will still ovulate and lay eggs. Even if they have never seen a male. So if you are housing a lone female, you should still offer all the nesting options you would offer a breeding female.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Today I have bought yet more branches and bark and substrate getting ready for the beccarii coming soon. And I'm increasing but substrates which will consist of Eco earth, play sand and a bit of orchid bark to allow for burrowing. Just out of interest what does every one use for there nesting boxes the same as there substrate or?


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Metzger said:


> Gregg, here's a controversial one for you... you work with a good selection of varanid species, breeding them. Do you use any form of UV with your guys? If so have you seen any benefit etc?


Uh oh the uv debate ... Round 2 .... :whistling2::lol2:


Well done Chris well done...... I'm blaming u ...:lol2:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Metzger said:


> Gregg, here's a controversial one for you... you work with a good selection of varanid species, breeding them. Do you use any form of UV with your guys? If so have you seen any benefit etc?


We do use UV. However, we bred varanids before we started to utilize UV. Differences seem slight if they exist at all to be honest. We use it because it can not hurt to use it and if there is even a slight benefit from using it, it is worth the extra pennies a month to run the bulbs.


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Gregg M said:


> We offer nest boxes for all of our varanids. Some species use them reliably and some will not look at them twice. We have noticed that kims do indeed prefer the nest box as well. The kingorum also utiize the nest boxes every time. The trees however, prefer to use the cage substrate. And they do not burry their eggs deep at all.


You noticed it with any other monitor species or just kim's?

Also intrigued about parthenogenesis I know some zoo's have had success with komodo dragons this capable in other monitors?


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

TommyR said:


> You noticed it with any other monitor species or just kim's?
> 
> Also intrigued about parthenogenesis I know some zoo's have had success with komodo dragons this capable in other monitors?


The only places that have seen it in zoos with komodos is London and Chester from my knowledge but it shud b capable in all varanids m8 ...:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

TommyR said:


> You noticed it with any other monitor species or just kim's?
> 
> Also intrigued about parthenogenesis I know some zoo's have had success with komodo dragons this capable in other monitors?


 It has been documented in panoptes also.


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> The only places that have seen it is London and Chester from my knowledge but it shud b capable in all varanids m8 ...:2thumb:


Yeah I know mate not sure about out in Europe myself, seen a thread on here about someone having it happen with a crestie. Is interesting just rare


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

varanus87 said:


> Uh oh the uv debate ... Round 2 .... :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> 
> Well done Chris well done...... I'm blaming u ...:lol2:


Haha, I had to ask... :whistling2:



Gregg M said:


> We do use UV. However, we bred varanids before we started to utilize UV. Differences seem slight if they exist at all to be honest. We use it because it can not hurt to use it and if there is even a slight benefit from using it, it is worth the extra pennies a month to run the bulbs.


It does seem like one of those 'you don't Have to have it' scenarios. I do the same, stick it in there just in case, It's not going to have a negative effect, so it can only help, even if slightly. I've read about the UV providing usefulness in their sight, seeing additional colours etc, how true it is I have no idea.

Thanks again Gregg,
Chris (another Chris d'oh lol)


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

TommyR said:


> Yeah I know mate not sure about out in Europe myself, seen a thread on here about someone having it happen with a crestie. Is interesting just rare


I think Rotterdam had a case of if it in komodos but don't think it was conclusive as a male had been present a couple of months before the eggs were laid ...:2thumb:
As they can retain sperm it more than likely wasn't parthenogenesis ...:2thumb:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Metzger said:


> Haha, I had to ask... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO they have 4 cones in their eyes as us who only have 3 ....although not proven in varanids it is with most other lizards ... And effectively if they don't have uv they can't see a full spectrum of light therefore making them colour bilind without uv ..... :whistling2:

Again just my opinion


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

TommyR said:


> You noticed it with any other monitor species or just kim's?
> 
> Also intrigued about parthenogenesis I know some zoo's have had success with komodo dragons this capable in other monitors?


We have noticed it with kims, kings, tristis, and pilbaras. Those species do prefer the nest boxes. However there have been times when they ignored the nest box and laid their eggs in the cage substrate. Usually within inches of the nest box.

Parthenogenisis has been documented in V. komodoensis, _V. panoptes, and V. ornatus so far._


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

varanus87 said:


> IMO they have 4 cones in their eyes although not proven in varanids it is with most other lizards ... And effectively if they don't have uv they can't see a full spectrum of light therefore making them colour bilind without uv ..... :whistling2:


With that in mind, I remember seeing a program by David Attenborough, they demonstrated how birds use ultra violet I believe to display to each other. Normal yellows, oranges etc to us are vibrant glowing colours to them... maybe lizards have something similar and it could aid breeding... I'm basing this on nothing once again, just a thought though.


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> I think Rotterdam had a case of if it in komodos but don't think it was conclusive as a male had been present a couple of months before the eggs were laid ...:2thumb:
> As they can retain sperm it more than likely wasn't parthenogenesis ...:2thumb:



Yeah I have read that somewhere.



Gregg M said:


> We have noticed it with kims, kings, tristis, and pilbaras. Those species do prefer the nest boxes. However there have been times when they ignored the nest box and laid their eggs in the cage substrate. Usually within inches of the nest box.
> 
> Parthenogenisis has been documented in V. komodoensis, _V. panoptes, and V. ornatus so far._



Cheers mate so all lay eggs in 4-6 inches of substrate?

Thanks for clearing that up mate think its down to adaptation for survival or something else?


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Metzger said:


> With that in mind, I remember seeing a program by David Attenborough, they demonstrated how birds use ultra violet I believe to display to each other. Normal yellows, oranges etc to us are vibrant glowing colours to them... maybe lizards have something similar and it could aid breeding... I'm basing this on nothing once again, just a thought though.


Birds and lizards are very closely related in anatomical structure ..... 

Even crocs have similarities to birds ... That's why their archosaurs .... 

All may have relevance ..... Who knws .... Needs more research ...:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

TommyR said:


> Yeah I have read that somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That isn't what gregg is saying. He is listing species that have chosen a nest box over whole cage nesting. The substrate is still deep. Over 12".


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

varanus87 said:


> Birds and lizards are very closely related in anatomical structure .....
> 
> Even crocs have similarities to birds ... That's why their archosaurs ....
> 
> All may have relevance ..... Who knws .... Needs more research ...:2thumb:


It'd be interesting to see a Monitor under the same UV light they used on the birds... see if any 'hidden' colours show up...

all this talk about trying different breeding techniques in different species makes me literally ache inside my chest for the want to do it... damn money, space & time :devil:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Gregg M said:


> We have noticed it with kims, kings, tristis, and pilbaras. Those species do prefer the nest boxes. However there have been times when they ignored the nest box and laid their eggs in the cage substrate. Usually within inches of the nest box.
> 
> Parthenogenisis has been documented in V. komodoensis, _V. panoptes, and V. ornatus so far._



Someone claimed a while back they had pathogenic offspring from s. salvator but was never 100% proven.


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Barlow said:


> That isn't what gregg is saying. He is listing species that have chosen a nest box over whole cage nesting. The substrate is still deep. Over 12".


I Know mate and he did say about them nesting under some cork about 4-6 inches? Which is what I asked


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Metzger said:


> It'd be interesting to see a Monitor under the same UV light they used on the birds... see if any 'hidden' colours show up...
> 
> all this talk about trying different breeding techniques in different species makes me literally ache inside my chest for the want to do it... damn money, space & time :devil:



That is kind of my point with it, if it does affect them there would be patterns visible under UV that werent visible to the naked eye i.e. butterflys, flowers,


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> That is kind of my point with it, if it does affect them there would be patterns visible under UV that werent visible to the naked eye i.e. butterflys, flowers,


Has someone stuck a monitor under a UV light? Think I'll have a 'google'


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Metzger said:


> Has someone stuck a monitor under a UV light? Think I'll have a 'google'


Thats whats gets me mukka this stuff is pretty basic and if its so important why no studies into this? if they do utilise that fourth cone to the importance they make out... 

Why no research into this area? 

Surely to have an adaption like that would serve more than one function?


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> That is kind of my point with it, if it does affect them there would be patterns visible under UV that werent visible to the naked eye i.e. butterflys, flowers,


Like anything else, if you put it under full spectrum UV lighting, colors will pop. Heck if you stand under full spectrum UV lighting you can see every pimple you have ever had since your 15th birthday. LOL


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Gregg M said:


> Like anything else, if you put it under full spectrum UV lighting, colors will pop. Heck if you stand under full spectrum UV lighting you can see every pimple you have ever had since your 15th birthday. LOL



:lol2:

I was referring to the non visible patterns that only they can see.

biawak issue 5.1 has a study on v. varius absorption of solar radiation.


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I was referring to the non visible patterns that only they can see.
> 
> biawak issue 5.1 has a study on v. varius absorption of solar radiation.


Biawak is a fountain of valuable information. I co-authored an article for Biawak a couple of years ago on mending ruptured eggs.

Scroll down to page 144 and 145
http://www.varanidae.org/Vol3_No4.pdf


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Gregg M said:


> Biawak is a fountain of valuable information. I co-authored an article for Biawak a couple of years ago on mending ruptured eggs.



Very true im currently re-reading every issue at this moment in time while eating a curry.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Found this today ....










Fingers crossed


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Stivali said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Look great I have got one of these guys now, although we didn't get off to the best start he seems to have settled down more now!


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stivali said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very nice mate .... Wen I first looked into the prasinus complex I completely wrote blacks off .... Shamefully so .... But the more and more I see them the more I feel they are sooo understated and overlooked ... 


I for one love em .... Top job Mate ...:no1:


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

Not long now!









And dad..


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stivali said:


> Not long now!
> image
> 
> And dad..
> image


Exciting :2thumb:

Wots u nesting options dude ...???

And wot u got in the nest boxes ??


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> Exciting :2thumb:
> 
> Wots u nesting options dude ...???
> 
> And wot u got in the nest boxes ??


Nest box up high (where males head is poking from), and a large RUB down low heated to 30C where she laid last time around. Also a fair amount of substrate, though currently not heated well enough (i'll be rebuilding the bottom area after this clutch to provide 18 inches of heated substrate).
In the boxes I have a mix of coir fibre with a little sand, and a layer of spagnam moss on top to fill the top space - so it's a snug fit but they don't have to dig substrate out in order to get in the box.

I think my last clutch of eggs were compromised by the box heating (too hot near the base to maintain decent temps up higher), this time I have made myself a little microcontroller to better manage the heat spread using multiple sensors and get over the problems of heating a plastic box with a heatmat!
I hope to get away from the nestbox for the next time and encourage nesting in the substrate, but will leave the box in anyway so she has as much choice as possible - last time she nested promptly (30 days from last mating) and I want to see that continue!

Hope that's not too much info for you 

Steve


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stivali said:


> Nest box up high (where males head is poking from), and a large RUB down low heated to 30C where she laid last time around. Also a fair amount of substrate, though currently not heated well enough (i'll be rebuilding the bottom area after this clutch to provide 18 inches of heated substrate).
> In the boxes I have a mix of coir fibre with a little sand, and a layer of spagnam moss on top to fill the top space - so it's a snug fit but they don't have to dig substrate out in order to get in the box.
> 
> I think my last clutch of eggs were compromised by the box heating (too hot near the base to maintain decent temps up higher), this time I have made myself a little microcontroller to better manage the heat spread using multiple sensors and get over the problems of heating a plastic box with a heatmat!
> ...



Perfect amount of info mate ... All sounding very comprehensive ... Fingers crossed for this clutch mate ....: victory:

All info is welcome as it helps to hear as many views and methods as possible ... I totally agree with all the options and the more options they have the better I have yet to make changes in mine also but they are separated for now until I make the changes .... 


Fingers crossed for ya mate ...:2thumb:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone tried their tree monis on any plant matter or fruit ??????? 


I've heard of yukka plant and aloe Vera being fed out ... Was thinking of getting some pandanus fruit to try my pair on some ... Anyone tried fruit or plants with any success ...:2thumb:


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> Anyone tried their tree monis on any plant matter or fruit ???????
> 
> 
> I've heard of yukka plant and aloe Vera being fed out ... Was thinking of getting some pandanus fruit to try my pair on some ... Anyone tried fruit or plants with any success ...:2thumb:


 Well, I leave fresh Aloe Vera stalks out for insects sometimes (as a water source - much better than water crystals!) and the moni's have never shown any interest in it.
I seriously doubt they have the ability to properly process vegetable matter though, if they were to eat Aloe Vera I would assume it was because they were dehydrated and recognised it had a high water content?
What part of the yukka plant did they allegedly eat?


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stivali said:


> Well, I leave fresh Aloe Vera stalks out for insects sometimes (as a water source - much better than water crystals!) and the moni's have never shown any interest in it.
> I seriously doubt they have the ability to properly process vegetable matter though, if they were to eat Aloe Vera I would assume it was because they were dehydrated and recognised it had a high water content?
> What part of the yukka plant did they allegedly eat?


The sap mate it was a guy from this forum ... I knw that plant matter is very hard to digest through the fibre and starch levels in it ,and with little nutritional value but maybe if such sp such as grays can process this sort of thing maybe some other sp can too and considering they must come into contact with thousands of fruit and plant sp thought it may not b such a long shot ...


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

Beccarii laid last night - 5 well nested eggs!


















Large RUB as nestbox, filled with Coir and sand mix, very humid and 30C.

:no1:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stivali said:


> Beccarii laid last night - 5 well nested eggs!
> image
> 
> image
> ...


Awesome stuff buddy ....:no1:

Hope they go full term


----------



## t9dragon (Jan 9, 2013)

Well I read the whole thread thinking I would find some helpful information and pictures of enclosures/monitors.. And I did see some pictures but there wasn't much helpful information and then there where 2 pages that were completely useless with arguing over who was right..... 

I am looking for information on *Varanus reisingeri* and *Varanus timorensis*


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

t9dragon said:


> Well I read the whole thread thinking I would find some helpful information and pictures of enclosures/monitors.. And I did see some pictures but there wasn't much helpful information and then there where 2 pages that were completely useless with arguing over who was right.....
> 
> I am looking for information on *Varanus reisingeri* and *Varanus timorensis*


Try monitor and tegu thread think nightgecko or another member own timors so may be able to help


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

t9dragon said:


> Well I read the whole thread thinking I would find some helpful information and pictures of enclosures/monitors.. And I did see some pictures but there wasn't much helpful information and then there where 2 pages that were completely useless with arguing over who was right.....
> 
> I am looking for information on *Varanus reisingeri* and *Varanus timorensis*


U must have missed this caresheet info then ...

Varanidae
This will have alot of good info on both sp u are researching ....:whistling2:

It is the Internet sorry it wasn't a perfect thread for u to get all ur answers ...:whistling2:

Try try try again ... If u want any help just ask mate ...


----------



## t9dragon (Jan 9, 2013)

TommyR said:


> Try monitor and tegu thread think nightgecko or another member own timors so may be able to help


Okay, I will check that out for the Timors but does anyone have any information on the *Varanus Reisingeri*


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

t9dragon said:


> Okay, I will check that out for the Timors but does anyone have any information on the *Varanus Reisingeri*


Have a read on the link I just sent dude. : victory:


----------



## t9dragon (Jan 9, 2013)

varanus87 said:


> Have a read on the link I just sent dude. : victory:


What link?


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> U must have missed this caresheet info then ...
> 
> Varanidae
> This will have alot of good info on both sp u are researching ....:whistling2:
> ...


The blue writing


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

t9dragon said:


> What link?


Varanidae
Varanidae


----------



## targonne (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello,

Lots of fliaming in the past threads but well, i suppose i am a part of this family now to.
We just got our first tree monitor, we started with becariis, he is a male and for now we don't have a name for him yet.
Hope you like the video, and altough its a quarentine terrarium if anyone wants to comment on it. constructivce criticism is always welcome.
hope you enjoy it and don't forget to like/sub






Unboxing Varanus Becarii (Black Tree monitor) - YouTube

If you want to see more of them, or our other animals check our fb page, as i can't post all the pics here.

www.facebook.com/greenhornproject


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

targonne said:


> Hello,
> 
> Lots of fliaming in the past threads but well, i suppose i am a part of this family now to.
> We just got our first tree monitor, we started with becariis, he is a male and for now we don't have a name for him yet.
> ...


Nice bec mate is it CB or WC? Also get some trellis on those walls to allow for more climbing space and maybe put in more tubes and more sub, real plants for humidity. Other than that its sound mate!


----------



## stan1 (Oct 31, 2012)

What's the largest tree monitor? Blue, yellow, green or black?


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

stan1 said:


> What's the largest tree monitor? Blue, yellow, green or black?


Most say blues or kords ....


----------



## stan1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheers dude


----------



## trvrtemp (Nov 26, 2012)

we would love to get a pair of young ones but it is alot of money to spend if we dont end up with a pair


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

trvrtemp said:


> we would love to get a pair of young ones but it is alot of money to spend if we dont end up with a pair


I would suggest getting a trio and hoping u get at least one female but It is alot of money but worth it ....

Or get a adult male and then once u have it all sorted get a female ...:2thumb:


----------



## trvrtemp (Nov 26, 2012)

yeh i am game for that not so sure about the wife


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

Howoften do you guys spray your prasinus's?


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

pippin9050 said:


> Howoften do you guys spray your prasinus's?


I spray twice a day, if you have a deep sub already then the humidity shouldn't be affected too much throughout the day. I spray twice daily as it seems to encourage activity also in the viv.


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

ok thanks but I think I heard somone say (Gregg) that spraying that much is bad and that means husbandry is wrong ot is that not true?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

pippin9050 said:


> ok thanks but I think I heard somone say (Gregg) that spraying that much is bad and that means husbandry is wrong ot is that not true?


 
it depends on why your spraying : victory:

if your spraying to maintain humidity then its bad as it means the humidity is also leaving your varanids system.

if your spraying to encourage activity nout wrong with it : victory:


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> it depends on why your spraying : victory:
> 
> if your spraying to maintain humidity then its bad as it means the humidity is also leaving your varanids system.
> 
> if your spraying to encourage activity nout wrong with it : victory:


 ok thanks that explains it well


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have just read this thread front to back.
Now I want some tree monitors. :bash:


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have just read this thread front to back.
> Now I want some tree monitors. :bash:


There is only one answer to that craving, get one!
My adiction is so bad I see them everywhere I go!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

pippin9050 said:


> There is only one answer to that craving, get one!
> My adiction is so bad I see them everywhere I go!


I may do in the future, I think when the iguanas here now have seen their days with us (many more years to come from them hopefully) I am more likley to call it a day with them and move onto other species that interest me, and varanids being those.

Only thing which has stopped me at the minute is being realistic about space. : victory:


----------



## targonne (Nov 21, 2012)

The quarantine terrarium doesn't have anything on the walls, how ever we are planning to add more green to it and a few more branches if we can find suitable positions.

The definitive terrarium we are building will have all walls with fakerock/cork and i will try to make a living wall, but not sure on how much success that will have 

In my head, it will be a beautiful live terrarium. plans are being made, i ll keep you posted if you want

I m spaying twice a day as well. mainly because i want to see him, and he pops his head out when i do


----------



## targonne (Nov 21, 2012)

its a completely different type of interaction salazar, i think you will enjoy it very much.

and realistically an adult igg, needs way more space then a tree. although the terrarium build will be very different on the decoration side of it. you could decorate it as if it would be for a juvie igg. material and log thickness wise, which means you can have a gorgeous terrarium


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

targonne said:


> its a completely different type of interaction salazar, i think you will enjoy it very much.
> 
> and realistically an adult igg, needs way more space then a tree. although the terrarium build will be very different on the decoration side of it. you could decorate it as if it would be for a juvie igg. material and log thickness wise, which means you can have a gorgeous terrarium


Converted wardrobe perhaps? 
I can do those. :2thumb:

P.s let me know when the monitor enclosure is done, I quite like the sound of what your planning.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Converted wardrobe perhaps?
> I can do those. :2thumb:
> 
> P.s let me know when the monitor enclosure is done, I quite like the sound of what your planning.


Here is to give you a few ideas, this is my conversion of two vivs. I'm going to be changing it this summer when I have more time on my hands!








Bottom half 








Top half








The trap door inside linking the two vivs


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

What do you guys do for night time heating with prasinus? as it gets pretty cold in my house at night
thanks


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

pippin9050 said:


> What do you guys do for night time heating with prasinus? as it gets pretty cold in my house at night
> thanks



Given the massive range over which prasinus are caught from I would not let night time temps drop below 75f


----------



## rnbj (Apr 6, 2013)

*Euprepiosaurus*

Hi all,
been reading through this thread. Very interesting I must say.
I dont work with monitors myself but as a point of interest I was wondering how many species are in the tree monitor (Euprepiosaurus) complex?
Is there a list somewhere?

cheers,
and keep up all the good work you monitor lovers!

Rick


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

rnbj said:


> Hi all,
> been reading through this thread. Very interesting I must say.
> I dont work with monitors myself but as a point of interest I was wondering how many species are in the tree monitor (Euprepiosaurus) complex?
> Is there a list somewhere?
> ...


Off the top of my head
Prasinus
Macraei
Beccari
Reisingeri
Keithhorni
Boehemi
Kordensis


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

I got a stupid tree monitor question that just came to me from looking up the different species above:

Can different species of tree moni be housed together?
I'm not asking to try it. I just wonder if it's theoretically possible to have a Rainbow Moni Viv  I'd suppose that interbreeding would be a main problem.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Yemeyana said:


> I got a stupid tree monitor question that just came to me from looking up the different species above:
> 
> Can different species of tree moni be housed together?
> I'm not asking to try it. I just wonder if it's theoretically possible to have a Rainbow Moni Viv  I'd suppose that interbreeding would be a main problem.


Sub species have been kept together as most have the same conditions and get the same size. But I wouldn't recommend although if you had every colour in one viv that would be cool!


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

Yeah. Maybe in the future I can do something visually similar with clever use of dividers and borders. Sounds like my kind of project!

There's plenty of pictures of 'one of each' on Google and I have to admit they look great next to each other.


----------



## Frillie (May 18, 2013)

Does anyone know who has any blue tree monitors in stock?
Possibly looking at purchasing one or two at the end of August :2thumb:


----------



## Dave1986123 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm gona be a tree monitor owner real soon viv in progress in need some information if any body could help me out thanks


----------

